# High FSH Levels, but wanting to do IVF!



## melana (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi it's Melana,

My husband (30) and I (32) have been trying for nearly 7 years, with 12 failed cycles of clomid and 3 failed cycles of IUI.

We are considering IVF, but we have been made aware that if I use my own eggs, I will lower my chances of it working as my fsh levels are quite high and my husband has a low sperm count!.

My levels were back in 2004 when they were checked were 11.1, 10.5, 8.1 & 12!.

I know I could use donor eggs or sperm, but I would like to try one attempt, I guess you will never know.

I am having them re-checked for the next three months as I lost 3 stone 9 pounds (2st 9lbs, I lost between Jan 05 - Oct 05) (now 8st 10lbs), my husband has also lost quite a bit of weight, eventhough we were not that big we have also changed our diet as well and we are taking special vitamins to help us conceive.

I wandering if there is anyone in the same position as us or could offer us some advice .

Melana X


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi Melena,

Im not in the same boat as you but wondered if you had tried acupuncture to help with your FSH levels.  I have been having it for LPD and have a book that covers it where the author says it can be successful.

I can only say what I would do and I dont think I could go straight to donor with out at least trying with my eggs first.  

FSH levels can vary month to month as you know,  so 12 months + and change in diet etc,  who knows your levels could look a bit better.

Good luck

Katie


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm doing IVF right now, and my FSH is 13.9. They saw 10 follicoles on Friday and I'm having collection on Monday. They say not to expect more than 5 eggs at the most, but it's SO worth the chance!!!

Good luck!! xxx


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

hi Malena

i am currently 14 weeks pregnant after 1 attempt at icsi.

i was also told last my that my fsh levels were far too high. 16 , 12, then 10. consecutive months.

when i spoke to the clinic they said i could try but not to expect many eggs.

i started my TX in sept. it didn't look good after day 5 of stims. there were only 2 follies. they then increased my gonal f to the max of 450 iu per day. was expensive but it did the job. two days later i had 3 follies and 4 smaller ones. by the time i got to egg collection i had 8 follies. out of that they got 6 eggs, 1 didn't take to icsi. out of the 5 eggs we got 4 wonderful 8 cell grade 1 embies. two were frozen and two put back.

much to our delight we saw our wonderful baby yesterday at the 14 weeks scan.

i also lost over 3 stone before my TX, so please don't give up hope. the higher dose they put you on the better chance you have, to maybe discuss this option with them.

wishing you all the best

Dee


----------



## visnjak (Dec 30, 2005)

Go for IVF they can see what they are dealing with. Good luck.


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi 
Melana 
Don't despair, your levels are not too high and you may even find  they have come down with your weight loss (well done on that by the way!) 
I agree with Katie, that accupuncture could really help - I have also found that reflexology has helped mine (was up at 19 - and below 10 at last test). 
Dee congrats - that's very heartening and Linlou- best of luck with your tx 

Best of luck with treatment Melana 
Amanda x


----------



## melana (Aug 9, 2004)

Thank you all for your help and advice. We will use our own eggs and Sperm to start with as you never know!!!. .

I'm wandering what my new levels are going to be, so it's good to know there is a chance that they may have gone down, as I was worried I might be starting premature menopause!!!. .

We did want to do egg share to keep costs down, plus you feel are helping someone else, but the pass mark for the Birmingham Hosp. is FSH of 8, so I guess we have to wait and see. Is anyone else thinking of doing this?. I do know there is thread for this, but just wandering if anyone has thought about it?.

Melana X


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

Melania

i also wanted to do egg share. thought about all the positive and negatives for quite a while. then decided that yes definitely wanted to do it, to find out that i couldn't any way.!!!!

our cut off was 9. apparently 9 was the worst they would accept.

But looking back, yes it was more expensive, but we didn't have to wait and we got to keep all of our eggs for ourselves.

Another criteria with our clinic was that you had to produce at least 10 eggs so that you would share 5 each. this was never going to happen with my ovaries so it really didn't matter in the end.

hope all goes well for you.

Dee


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

LinLou said:


> I'm doing IVF right now, and my FSH is 13.9. They saw 10 follicoles on Friday and I'm having collection on Monday. They say not to expect more than 5 eggs at the most, but it's SO worth the chance!!!
> 
> Good luck!! xxx


Just to update you... They only managed to find 2 eggs after looking for a good hour!!


----------



## emmajordan (Jan 8, 2006)

wheatgrass can help to  bring down high FSH. You can get it fresh from Aconbury sprouts and juice it yourself with a special wheat grass juicer (they sell that too).
Just search for wheatgrass on the internet to see how good it is for you


----------



## emmajordan (Jan 8, 2006)

Hello Also there is a web site called high FSH in the US www.network54.com/Forum/209394

Like all of these websites you get more replies if you contribute too. I posted but didn't get many replies but there is a lot there to read.

What i have discovered in my research (which may be flawed) is

The lister hospital in London will take high FSH patients and is good with them
The procedure GIFT (for which you have to have open fallopian tubes) can be better for high FSH patients
Natural IVF (no drugs) can be better as you are just producing one good egg rather than lots of baddies (see the natural IVF strand here)

THe american web site tells about a lot of sucess stories of pregnancy and reducing the levels as well - by lifestyle choice so have a read.

HTH

and GOOD LUCK

love emms


----------

